# Abbott’s FreeStyle Libre – Transforming Glucose Monitoring



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2015)

Diatribe review of the Libre:

http://diatribe.org/abbott-freestyl...itoring-through-utter-simplicity-fingersticks


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2015)

Hurray !  Others who think the same !  It is a good thing to buy for £130 with 2 sensors.   2 sensors by them selves just over £100  Keep voteing


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2015)

Well !  I sincerely hope you don't think the SAME as the bit they start off with, ie

_The unique product is intended as a replacement for blood glucose meters, while giving patients many ...........

 - See more at: http://diatribe.org/abbott-freestyl...-simplicity-fingersticks#sthash.okTln6IO.dpuf_

Oh no it isn't intended as a replacement!  Abbott themselves are at great pains to explain that very point to people - and do NOT claim that for their product at all.

I don't know incidentally that this is any different at all than journalists and lots of other people, deciding for themselves that T2 diabetes is cause by people making themselves obese and only a very scant few for any other reason at all.

Or that American just the other day telling America that Birmingham, England is a completely no-go area for anyone not wearing traditional Muslim dress.

God help all the resident Sikhs and Hindus for starters let alone the West Indian bible thumpers, let alone the white British CofE, Greek Orthodox or Latvian, Polish, Jewish, Catholic, Methodists etc etc etc or other ethnic groups who have lived there for generations!

Shame he didn't visit when the GERMAN Xmas market was on really!

Mis-reporting that people will believe Hobie.

It detracts from all the FANTASTICALLY GOOD, EXCEPTIONALLY USEFUL and TRUE things about the Libre for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Hurray !  Others who think the same !  It is a good thing to buy for £130 with 2 sensors.   2 sensors by them selves just over £100  Keep voting


      On a happy note


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

It's an interesting product....

And for me it might provide the ideal solution.

Not to replace my meter/pump handset for my insulin pump, but as a backup system...

Even though it will need a little but more research with asking Abott some more questions, it looks idea for meeting some of the issues I have while in work.

I do 12 hour shifts, and it's not easy to get back to the duty office to take BG's prior to meals, or for basal testing needs, so meals times I'm bolusing blind, and I've not sorted out my basal rate probably for work.  

The impact of returning to work to my control hasn't been big in the great scheme of things, yes my HbA1c has increased slightly but not enough to justify the outlay and running costs of a dexcom etc...

going to contact Abbot, see what other information they can give me..


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

Just spoken to Abbot's customer services...

Can't get one if I won't one 

Apparently you can only order one if you're an existing customer I presume they mean, you already have one you can get the sensors for them.

There is no real date for when they will be available again, on supplier says some time in the 1st quarter of 2015 no def dates...

So I've had to register so that at some point in the feature I might get an email saying they are available!

Only good news is that the price on their website has VAT added, once you've ticked the vat exempt part, does half reduce the price.


----------



## tim2000s (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had the libre for a little while and recently ran an experiment to see how it performed across multiple sensors and against blood glucose levels.  It's available to read here for those interested. 

http://crick-tech-munch.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/freestylelibre-only-way-is-up-or-down.html?m=1


----------

